# World Cup Stage 3 Antalya



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

go get em Kev :thumb:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Compound men just finished, looks like Canada is tops in the team event, with Kevin tied 8-9th with 1391, Dietmar 13-14th with 1385 and Simon 24th with 1378 (unofficial).

Olympic men shot yesterday and after the qualifications, we have Chris at 29th with 1311, Hugh 37th with 1303 and Jay 47th at 1289. The team was 13th and didn't make the cut.


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Results are up.

Team event has Canada 7th, 25 points back of first place Italy.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Document/Results/Results/2009/09_WCup_TUR/TQRCM.pdf


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Stash.......please go to www.archery.org and check the results man!

Team event, top 16 teams make the cut. Recurve men will face PR of China in the first round.


as for compound men, I believe that the 3 they chose for the Team were Kevin, Dietmar and Nathan which is why they are in 7th place and not 1st.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I figured there was some error in the unofficial "live" team results so I added them up from the individual scores. 

Apparently you have to name the team beforehand. I didn't know that and incorrectly assumed that they would take the top 3 scores from each country - if they use Simon's score instead of Nathan's, that adds 27 points and puts Canada 1st.

And I'll blame Dietmar for this one - I swear he told me the team events were top-12 only.

I'm having a bad week all around...  :embara:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

No worries..lol. Info is correct now!

It is too bad they couldn't use Simon's score.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like the action starts tomorrow around 9:40am our time (1640 Turkey time. I think that they are 7 hours ahead of us.) 

Too bad that Kevin and Simon are only 1 bracket apart. If they both win their first match they will meet each other next  Nathan meets current FITA world record holder in his first match (I smell upset ) Dietmars bracket doesn't look easy either but that is why they settle it in match play.

The mens and ladies recurvers aren't going to have it any easier. Hugh, Crispin, Jayson, and Vanessa appear to have some interesting brackets. 

We also have Sonya Wilson on the ladies compound side with a some tough matches.

I hope all the Archers have a great time and do well in their elimination matches.


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

hey just got done the team event lost our last match by a couple of points it was tied untill the final end. We all shot real well, individual matchplay starts in about 4 hours. jay got knocked out 3rd round i think crispin and hugh got knocked out 2nd round. they are shooting the team event now.


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

hey just got done the team event lost our last match by a couple of points it was tied untill the final end. We all shot real well, individual matchplay starts in about 4 hours. jay got knocked out 3rd round i think crispin and hugh got knocked out 2nd round. they are shooting the team event now.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

good luck against Italy :thumb:


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Who Will Break the record?*

Who do you think will break the World Record today? if any?

World Record 12 Arrows: 120(7) COUSINS Dave USA Bloomfield (USA) 21 MAY 2000


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Canada wins Bronze*

Congratulations to Nathan, Dietmar and Kevin on winning the bronze

Here is the commentary from the event:

Italy was the top seed in this competition. Canada has world champion Dietmar TRILLUS in the team.

PAGNI was both the leading and the last shooter for Italy during an end, meaning Italy was changing the rotation of their three archers all the times. The world champion TRILLUS was only shooting on second position for Canada and the fast shooter TATARYN was last.

The wind was not as gusty anymore and although it was present (tail wind from left to right), it should be less of factor for the compound men archers.

Canada had the better start with 9-8-X10-9-9-10 and build a 5-point lead after the first end, 55-50.

They kept the same gap at the halfway mark, 112-107.

PAGNI got an X10 with one second left on the clock to conclude the third end. That allowed Italy go come back within three points of Canada. CAMERON-TRILLUS-TATARYN seemed a bit tense on their last three arrows but they managed three 9s to lead 166-163.

Italy started the last end strongly with X10-9-X10 to make up one more point --Canada had 9-10-9.

Italy put again a 9-10 and another 10 for PAGNI with their last three arrows. However, the Canadians responded with 10-10-10 to clinch the bronze 224-221!

The opinion of DUENAS:
You can see that two archers were really good on this match. PAGNI only dropped two points while TATARYN lost only three. At the end, Canada came through under the pressure when the Italians were trying to come back. They kept a good group in the gold pretty much the whole time and they concluded with three solid 10s.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats to Team Canada :thumb:


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Way to go guys!!!!! Awesome shooting Kenny!!!!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Podium Picture Antalya*


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

First of, congrats guys, well done!!!

Second, Are these T-shirts really our team uniform? ukey:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

NockOn said:


> First of, congrats guys, well done!!!
> 
> Second, Are these T-shirts really our team uniform? ukey:


It was ... the Canada team has now new uniform which are really nice starting with the '09 Junior team and later this year the senior team.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*congrats*

i only know trillus in that picture who are the other great shooters.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

cheaplaughs said:


> i only know trillus in that picture who are the other great shooters.


Kevin T in the middle and Nathan Cameron on the left


----------

